# Pumpe geht immer aus



## orgella (4. Juni 2010)

Ich habe in meinem Teich eine kleine Aquamax. Seit einigen Tagen geht sie immer wieder aus und dann selbstständig wieder an..... An der Stromzufuhr liegt es nicht. Das haben wir überprüft. Geht sie so langsam aber sicher kaputt?? Hatte schon jemand so ein seltsames Problem??


----------



## SG3 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Pumpe geht immer aus*

Ich habe zwar keine solche Pumpe, aber naja. Das habe ich gerade dazu gefunden. Vielleicht hilft es ja.

Störung                                                                 Ursache                                                                   Abhilfe
Das Gerät saugt nicht                                            Netzspannung fehlt                                                   Netzspannung überprüfen
                                                                            Laufrad blockiert/läuft trocken                                    Reinigen/Zuleitungen kontrollieren


Wasserlauf ungenügend                                         Filterschale/Satellitenfilter verschmutzt                       Reinigen
                                                                           Schlauch verstopft                                                     Reinigen, ev. ersetzen
                                                                           Schlauch geknickt                                                     Schlauch prüfen, ev. ersetzen
                                                                           Zu hohe Verluste in den Schlauchleitungen                  Schlauchlänge auf nötiges Minimum reduzieren

Gerät schaltet nach kurzer Laufzeit ab                    Filterschale verstopft                                                  Reinigen
                                                                           Läuft trocken                                                             Zuleitung kontrollieren

Quelle http://www.oase-teichbau.de/pdf/gebrauchsanweisung/50302_aquamax_eco_4000.pdf
Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, die Pumpe wechselt ab und zu die Drehrichtung zur Selbstreinigung.


----------



## orgella (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe geht immer aus*

Ich denke dass ich jetzt weiß was das Problem ist. Im Teich sind ziemlich viele Fadenalgen, die das Laufrad anscheinend verstopfen. Warum es sich dann immer wieder von alleine wieder löst und weiter läuft, kann ich mir allerdings auch nicht erklären.

Habt Ihr eine Lösung wie ich das in den Griff bekomme. Gegen die Algen komme ich im Moment überhaupt nicht an. Ich mag auch keine chemischen Mittel einsetzen, da unsere Hunde ständig aus dem Teich trinken. Gut bewachsen ist der Teich auch. Allerdings seit Jahren nicht mehr sauber gemacht, sodass eine unheimlich dicke Schicht mit Schlamm auf dem Grund ist. Soweit es geht, habe ich diesen schon mit den Händen rausgeholt. 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe geht immer aus*

Hallo Orgella,

vielleicht unterstützt Du  erstmal  die Pumpe. Tipps zum Fadenalgenfischen findest Du hier

Das Schlammaufwirbeln würde ich mir bei diesem Wetter verkneifen. Die Wasser hat genug zu tun.


----------



## heiko_243 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pumpe geht immer aus*



> Habt Ihr eine Lösung wie ich das in den Griff bekomme.


Vorfilter vor der Pumpe der die Algen abfischt. Das kann ein Fliegengitter im Skimmerkorb sein, ein Siebfilter oder auch anderes - je nachdem wie dein System aufgebaut ist.

Gruß

Heiko


----------

